# Tow behind lawn sprayer ideas



## bjepple

*Tow behind lawn sprayer ideas*

I currently have a 15 gallon ATV rack mount spot sprayer with a 12 volt pump that I use at our cabin. I was thinking of making this into a tow behind boom sprayer because between my parents and brothers, we have several acres of lawn to maintain. I went into the farm store (Rural King) and was overwhelmed by the selection of different nozzles available. Does anyone have any information or insight into what nozzles to choose or tips/tricks on how to do this? I did a quick search and the info I found on the web mostly dealt with building large ag type rigs. I looked at buying a tow behind model, but I could buy two of the spot models for the same price. Someone also told me I may run into problems with not having enough volume from the pump, but I thought that the boom type and spot type had the same pump.

If someone has already posted this question, please inform me. I didn't see one already, but that certainly doesn't mean it wasn't there.  

Thanks

Brandon


----------



## Old_Nodaker

I have a small tow behind, I think it has two nozzles. They'd have to be about the smallest you could find. You'd need to experment with how high and how far apart to space them so you get coverage without a bunch of overlap. Another idea, if you have a portable generator - I built one with a 10 foot boom and 5 nozzles (I think). I used a 110 volt pump, small one that you hook a garden hose on each side, loaded it all on a old snowmobile trailer. Get the nozzles that connect with hose rather than having to screw into the boom.


----------



## aegt5000

Brandon...

I have an ATV rack type 12 volt, 16 gallon sprayer that I bought from
Northern Tool. (Item #6281) I used it this summer to apply horticultural 
oil on my Hemlocks and to apply weed and feed to my lawn. 

The problem with these sprayers is the flow rate. At only 1.8 gpm
you have to move at a snails pace to get enough material on the lawn.
The 16 gallon tank doesn’t help much either, you will need to stop and 
refill it quite often. I like mine, and use it for everything I had used a 
hand spot sprayer for, but I think using it on the entire lawn is a reach.


----------



## Argee

Hey Old Nodaker...good to hear from you...where you been hiding yourself


----------



## Chipmaker

I have a 55 gal plastic drum with a shurflow diaphragm type pump installed on it with various plumbing, hoses and valves that I just throw in a little 4 wheel wagon type trailer I built. I normally do not spray grass etc, but do spray fence lines, ornamental plants roses shrubs etc. Its easy to swap out the 55 gal drum froom insecticide drum to fertilizer drum etc etc... I also have a small 30 gal tank made of stainless steel I pull around for smaller jobs. It was constructed out of one of those portable eyewash stations. It does not have a pump, and relies on my pressurizing it with the air compressor to 115 psi..........but one fill of air is usually more thansufficient to allow complete use of tank contents.. Large opeing for filling and cleaning, and works great.


As to nozzles, I checked various manufacturers websites, and literature. I check out various sprayers at farm implement dealers and also the sprayers they have in the backs of pickups that go around maintaining lawns etc and got some good ideas on types of nozzles used, then research those nozzles for a source (usually off th internet as they are cheaper than buying from the dealers).

I do have a set of extendable wands / booms for the trailer mounted setup witch will cover 15 foot area quite nicely, but have not used it with any chemicals yet, only ran it through with some water for a test after I made it. I can lower or raise both booms independant of each other. Plan is to spray grubicide or liquid fertilizer and insect control, but odds are I probably will never use it, so its probably destined to be turned into various other projects along the way.

Delevan nozzles has a large selection of all kinds of nozzles for all applicaitons, and they also have some good info on their website in regards to atomizaton and nozzle use.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

Argee - I've been around, just not much going on that I could contribute too so kept quite.


----------



## alfredo679

https://atv-guide.com/atv-sprayer/atv-sprayer/


----------



## alfredo679

Chipmaker said:


> I have a 55 gal plastic drum with a shurflow diaphragm type pump installed on it with various plumbing, hoses and valves that I just throw in a little 4 wheel wagon type trailer I built. I normally do not spray grass etc, but do spray fence lines, ornamental plants roses shrubs etc. Its easy to swap out the 55 gal drum froom insecticide drum to fertilizer drum etc etc... I also have a small 30 gal tank made of stainless steel I pull around for smaller jobs. It was constructed out of one of those portable eyewash stations. It does not have a pump, and relies on my pressurizing it with the air compressor to 115 psi..........but one fill of air is usually more thansufficient to allow complete use of tank contents.. Large opeing for filling and cleaning, and works great.
> 
> 
> As to nozzles, I checked various manufacturers websites, and literature. I check out various sprayers at farm implement dealers and also the sprayers they have in the backs of pickups that go around maintaining lawns etc and got some good ideas on types of nozzles used, then research those nozzles for a source (usually off th internet as they are cheaper than buying from the dealers).
> 
> I do have a set of extendable wands / booms for the trailer mounted setup witch will cover 15 foot area quite nicely, but have not used it with any chemicals yet, only ran it through with some water for a test after I made it. I can lower or raise both booms independant of each other. Plan is to spray grubicide or liquid fertilizer and insect control, but odds are I probably will never use it, so its probably destined to be turned into various other projects along the way.
> 
> Delevan nozzles has a large selection of all kinds of nozzles for all applicaitons, and they also have some good info on their website in regards to atomizaton and nozzle use.


nice!


----------



## alfredo679

bjepple said:


> *Tow behind lawn sprayer ideas*
> 
> I currently have a 15 gallon ATV rack mount spot sprayer with a 12 volt pump that I use at our cabin. I was thinking of making this into a tow behind boom sprayer because between my parents and brothers, we have several acres of lawn to maintain. I went into the farm store (Rural King) and was overwhelmed by the selection of different nozzles available. Does anyone have any information or insight into what nozzles to choose or tips/tricks on how to do this? I did a quick search and the info I found on the web mostly dealt with building large ag type rigs. I looked at buying a tow behind model, but I could buy two of the spot models for the same price. Someone also told me I may run into problems with not having enough volume from the pump, but I thought that the boom type and spot type had the same pump.
> 
> If someone has already posted this question, please inform me. I didn't see one already, but that certainly doesn't mean it wasn't there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brandon


Good idea.


----------



## Ed Williams

Dad used to spray his fence rows twice a year and it was a big job. Many years ago I built him a 3 pt carryall 4'x6' and mounted a 12 volt external pump and 2 batteries. Used a 60 gallon poly tank. I wound up using 1/2" hose with a 15 deg nozzle that would spray 25-30 ft. He dearly loved it. Everything in one unit that mounted on the back of the tractor. Even made a wand carrier on the tractor fender. He used it for many years. The worst problem was he had to use both hands to work the wand, so he sprayed in short sections where he did not have to steer tractor. Fixed that problem by adding a chair bolted to the floor and a swivel holder to support the wand. Mom drove the tractor.


----------



## alfredo679

https://atv-guide.com/atv-sprayer/atv-sprayer/


----------



## TX MX5200

I got my brother's 40 combo boom and wand sprayer that's stow behind TSC model. I've had to weld frame several places as it doesnt like bumpy terrain much. 

The pump on it is larger than my portable 15 gallon sprayer. I was at TSC last week and shocked what they sell for now, 699. Has doubled, but I can't tell you how many gallons ive run thru it.....I spot treat ants on 6 acres plus use it to spray under house several times a year and treat pasture with it for weeds and fertilizer.

I will say for fence line, I prefer the 15 gallon as no trailer to get in way of backing to get to tight spots.

But I would not pay 699 and would buy used and make repairs as the parts are available....its cheaply built stuff.


----------



## FairFrank19

Old_Nodaker said:


> I have a small tow behind, I think it has two nozzles. They'd have to be about the smallest you could find. You'd need to experment with how high and how far apart to space them so you get coverage without a bunch of overlap. Another idea, if you have a portable generator - I built one with a 10 foot boom and 5 nozzles (I think). I used a 110 volt pump, small one that you hook a garden hose on each side, loaded it all on a old snowmobile trailer. Get the nozzles that connect with hose rather than having to screw into the boom.


Agree with that! It really works, thx!


----------

